# Spurs Help for a Newbie



## J_sarahd (16 October 2017)

I'm having trouble getting Max into canter on the left rein. He gets absolutely dead to the whip and, plus, my instructor doesn't think I should be riding with one because I get 'nervous' to use it because he will just shoot off once I've used it. So she suggested spurs as apparently, I have a very stable and good leg position and naturally turn my heels in only when I need to really boot Max.

My only issue is, I've never used spurs before and I am a bit nervous because I don't want him galloping away from me at 2392309 miles an hour. 

Are there 'milder' versions of spurs?
What is the correct way to use them?


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 October 2017)

to be honest I wouldn't use spurs in this situation if he is struggling with canter on one rein there is a reason for it, I would rather get to the root cause of why and help him overcome it with schooling  and anything else that can help him.

have you had a physio look at him there may be a physical reason why he finds it difficult, it could just be his weak on that side, have you lunged him to see if his able to canter easily on the lunge?

you don't mention how old he is this can make a huge difference if his young and just starting to canter some horses struggle initially.


----------



## J_sarahd (16 October 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			to be honest I wouldn't use spurs in this situation if he is struggling with canter on one rein there is a reason for it, I would rather get to the root cause of why and help him overcome it with schooling  and anything else that can help him.

have you had a physio look at him there may be a physical reason why he finds it difficult, it could just be his weak on that side, have you lunged him to see if his able to canter easily on the lunge?

you don't mention how old he is this can make a huge difference if his young and just starting to canter some horses struggle initially.
		
Click to expand...

He's 17 and my instructor (who has known him for years) has said that he is weaker on that side. It's also my 'bad rein' too, so I think the combination of us both/my bad riding on that side is what is causing it. We are currently having a lot of schooling sessions and lessons concentrating on that left canter.

I haven't lunged him at all, so I'm not sure how easily he canters on that rein on the lunge but I have seen others riding him and they are able to get him into canter quite well (and he pops into canter well when there's jumps up or something's exciting) so I do just genuinely think it's my awful riding. 

I will get him checked over though - it honestly didn't occur to me that it may be something physical.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 October 2017)

J_sarahd said:



			He's 17 and my instructor (who has known him for years) has said that he is weaker on that side. It's also my 'bad rein' too, so I think the combination of us both/my bad riding on that side is what is causing it. We are currently having a lot of schooling sessions and lessons concentrating on that left canter.

I haven't lunged him at all, so I'm not sure how easily he canters on that rein on the lunge but I have seen others riding him and they are able to get him into canter quite well (and he pops into canter well when there's jumps up or something's exciting) so I do just genuinely think it's my awful riding. 

I will get him checked over though - it honestly didn't occur to me that it may be something physical.
		
Click to expand...

as he is 17 I would really get a physio to check him over he may have tight areas which they can really help with, they can also give you stretches to do with him and some often give you pole work or in hand exercises to do to help with anything that may be going on.

Have you tried a voice command both my horses are lunged from my voice both will canter with a  "and canter" command don't even need a whip, if you taught him to lunge it's such a helpful thing when riding, both of mine will also slow down with a whoa if I am on a hack and they get a bit speedy,  I would also practice your canter leads on a hack they find it easier in a straight line just make sure you give a clear aid for whatever lead you want and use your voice he will pick it up in no time.


----------



## MagicMelon (16 October 2017)

I think that no offence but if you openly say your horse is struggling because of your "awful riding" then you should probably try to improve on that rather than putting spurs on... I would also definately get the horse checked by a physio to check his back etc. and probably get his saddle checked too - might as well rule that out.  If he's 17, has he always struggled with canter or is it a new thing?


----------



## Micropony (17 October 2017)

If your instructor knows both you and the horse and really thinks this is the way to go, it could be worth a try. You could try some of the short roller ball spurs, or those plastic impuls spurs. But really your instructor is the best person to advise you, and you should discuss your reservations with her. She might even have some suitable ones you could use to try to save you wasting your money if they don't help. It sounds as though your leg is stable but ineffective and she wants him to pay attention to your aid without you having to kick hard and lose your balance and position. You say he objects to the whip and shoots forward, but does your instructor know him well enough to know he doesn't do the same with spurs? Would she hop on first to see what he's like? The last thing you want to do is get a forward response and then chuck him im the mouth if he shoots off more than you're expecting. That's conflicting messages for him, and if you get unbalanced and catch him with your spur it could all go a bit wrong. 

I take the point that at 17 he could have an ouch, that's true. It is worth having a look at how he moves on the lunge, as that can show up non-rider related problems. A physio session and a saddle check are never going to do any harm. Or he could just be a wily older gentleman who would prefer not to make the effort on his more difficult rein. As you say he canters left for others no problem, I am guessing that's what might be going on.


----------



## GirlFriday (17 October 2017)

Honestly I'm shocked that an instructor would be recommending spurs for someone who can't reliably get their horse into canter. Especially as it is on just one rein.

I'd recommend going to your local tack shop (or tack room if you can borrow some!), jabbing yourself in the ribs with a pair (the mildest ones you can find if you like - and do be careful!) and then getting a second opinion on the instructor's advice from someone who can see you both on the ground.

(And vet/physio/saddle check/etc)


----------



## tallyho! (17 October 2017)

Sorry to jump on the no spurs bandwagon but spurs are really NOT for this purpose despite what your instructor says and excuse my honest brutality here, you must find someone who can help your position and help you achieve a canter by setting you and the horse up correctly first and can correct your faults.

I am actually horrified that your instructor suggested this.


----------



## Embo (17 October 2017)

I don't think spurs would be the correct way to go in this instance. 

I would suggest lunge lessons. You can concentrate on your balance and position whilst not worrying about the horse.


----------



## tristar (17 October 2017)

no need for spurs, first get him checked out then start to lunge, quietly,and over the period of a few weeks get him to trot canter trot, nice and calm, no pressure, just let him gain confidence and eventually he can go from walk to canter, this might help him find his confidence and sort his legs out and  practice without getting worried.

and give that `instructor`the boot, preferably with spurs on.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2017)

Physio for yourself and the horse, separately and then together sounds like the way forward to me.  All equine physios have to be qualified in 'human' physio first and quite a lot of them will work on horse and rider together.


----------



## J_sarahd (17 October 2017)

Micropony said:



			If your instructor knows both you and the horse and really thinks this is the way to go, it could be worth a try. You could try some of the short roller ball spurs, or those plastic impuls spurs. But really your instructor is the best person to advise you, and you should discuss your reservations with her. She might even have some suitable ones you could use to try to save you wasting your money if they don't help. It sounds as though your leg is stable but ineffective and she wants him to pay attention to your aid without you having to kick hard and lose your balance and position. You say he objects to the whip and shoots forward, but does your instructor know him well enough to know he doesn't do the same with spurs? Would she hop on first to see what he's like? The last thing you want to do is get a forward response and then chuck him im the mouth if he shoots off more than you're expecting. That's conflicting messages for him, and if you get unbalanced and catch him with your spur it could all go a bit wrong. 

I take the point that at 17 he could have an ouch, that's true. It is worth having a look at how he moves on the lunge, as that can show up non-rider related problems. A physio session and a saddle check are never going to do any harm. Or he could just be a wily older gentleman who would prefer not to make the effort on his more difficult rein. As you say he canters left for others no problem, I am guessing that's what might be going on.
		
Click to expand...

He's been ridden in spurs before by riders who were really nervous on him and they apparently got on with them great. My instructor says that because I am having to kick hard and it's my bad rein, I'm losing the contact so he's just essentially going into a medium trot. She wants me to build up my confidence and my stability without having to rely on a whip as I've used a whip on him to get him into canter and he either ignores it or he broncs. 

I think he is just being a lazy ****** as I jumped him yesterday and he was cantering really nicely (and when we finally get into canter on the left rein, he's cantering really nicely).


----------



## J_sarahd (17 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Sorry to jump on the no spurs bandwagon but spurs are really NOT for this purpose despite what your instructor says and excuse my honest brutality here, you must find someone who can help your position and help you achieve a canter by setting you and the horse up correctly first and can correct your faults.

I am actually horrified that your instructor suggested this.
		
Click to expand...

My position is absolutely fine and my instructor said that she wouldn't have recommended spurs to me if I didn't have a secure seat and a stable leg position. It's just that I end up pony-club kicking and therefore lose the contact so he just runs.


----------



## Bernster (17 October 2017)

I'm also in the no spurs camp.  I think there are more effective ways to address this through schooling. Mine has a tendency to be a bit lazy and behind the leg, lessons with a different trainer who is also schooling him, plus adding oats to his feed, and he is much better. No pony club kicks, unless I forget myself and rush.  Haven't mastered it jumping yet but the flat work has really come on.

I have wondered about spurs too but my leg is not stable enough and I'd be worried about my inclination to kick.


----------



## tallyho! (17 October 2017)

J_sarahd said:



			My position is absolutely fine and my instructor said that she wouldn't have recommended spurs to me if I didn't have a secure seat and a stable leg position. It's just that I end up pony-club kicking and therefore lose the contact so he just runs.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that I've offended you, not my intention. I've gone through many reincarnations of my own position in my pursuit of becoming a more effective rider through many hurtful and wonderful comments, corrections, observations and mistakes over the years. Having to resort to pony club kicking and spurs to force the horse into a gait it might not be able to do for one reason or another (physio? pain? balance?) again does point to the fact that you're not getting the right sort of help to get you and your horse to point where you can ask for things in a light and connected way, easily. It may be that he is not straight or forward enough therefore can't strike off when you're schooling on the flat? You say he canters fine jumping so that to me suggests he is more forward when jumping and you may be straighter when jumping. Just things to consider and others have also given you some food for thought.


----------



## JillA (17 October 2017)

Okay, so we have established that spurs wouldn't be a great idea, even though they might even be preferable to a series of pony club kicks! 
The alternative? Work to get him better balanced, do lots of circles, serpentines and transitions, all of which will get his hind legs stepping under and lift him off his forehand (I'd put money on him being on his forehand). Do slightly more on his stiff side than his easy side (easy side wouldn't be the nearside by and chance would it??? Classic for a horse who has always been led from the near side - you could also change that)
Work on halt to walk, walk to trot transitions, as well as the downward ones, until he learns and responds quickly (without the kick and with a whip just to back up your leg if he has ignored it - once with meaning, then you won't need it much more). Then work on the same thing, to get him to respond to the lightest of leg aids (oh, and BTW you can do all of this out hacking and you will probably find it easier out and about). Then, when he has "got it", start to ask for walk to canter. Your seat will be more stable, your leg more definite and if he has developed better engagement it will be easy enough for him. Do it on his easy side to begin with and then ask on his stiff side. 
If he still can't do it, do get him checked out physically but at least you will have eliminated the response to the aids part of the problem

Oh, and change your instructor.


----------



## Kaylum (17 October 2017)

I think the problem here is he is not comfortable on that rein and by using spurs you could be forcing him into doing something he is not comfortable doing. (if that make sense) rather than looking into how to make him/yourself more comfortable.  What is he like on the lunge is he reluctant to canter on that rein?


----------



## Embo (17 October 2017)

Many horses will be more forward when jumping - it's more exciting, isn't it! 

My horse is one just like that. When jumping, we have impulsion in abundance. He enjoys it and therefore has more of a desire to go forwards. 

During flatwork, he can very quickly get behind my leg because it's not very exciting for him. So I do loads of transitions, within the pace as well as up & down. I do lots of suppling work, too. His right lead canter lacks the same quality and bounce as the left so I do lots of lateral work to get his hind legs really stepping under and get him off the forehand. This makes all transitions easier for the both of us. 

I have to work really hard to get him in front of my leg. An easy option will be to stick spurs on, but this doesn't create true impulsion. Eventually they can learn to ignore that, as well. Just as they can do with a whip if overused.

Sometimes I wear spurs, sometimes I carry and whip, and sometimes I use nothing at all.  These  are tools for refinement, they are not quick fixes.

As advised, it's ultimately better to get to the root of the problem rather than try to mask it over with spurs. Lots of helpful advice on this thread going ignored.


----------



## SEL (17 October 2017)

I also recently had problems with my horse cantering on the left rein. Not helped by the fact that I've been ill and more than 15 mins of riding turns my legs to jelly. 

So I got her schooled by a proper rider who is very experienced and can both help the horse and chivy her along when she's saying 'no'.

The result? We now canter on the left rein.


----------



## Notimetoride (17 October 2017)

Im going to go against every single response so far (I think - ive not read every one in detail) and say that spurs do indeed have their place.  One of my trainers is a List 1 judge and GP dressage rider and she said I need spurs.  My previous trainer (Inter 1 rider) also said the same.   Each situation is different, but Im sure your instructor knows what they are talking about.   I cannot abide seeing them used in the wrong hands (some people seem to think they look 'cool') , but in the right hands, used correctly, and are v useful.    I dont always use them, but I do use them fairly often.    Word of warning, the plastic roller ball spurs fall apart.  It happened to me whilst I was riding and I didnt know.  The ball fell off, leaving me with a sharp spike.   Poor poor pony.   Ill never touch them again.   Start with some short, very blunt rounded end ones, under the watchful eye of your instructor.    Though ideally could do with getting the horse more responsive without the spurs though.  Its more in the head - the horse needs to be thinking forwards and active.     Now going to hide behind the sofa and await the backlash . . . . .


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 October 2017)

Whilst I'm not usually one to suggest going against an instructors advice given they know both you and the horse and can see the actual situation that's occurring, I do think I would be hesitant to suggest spurs in the situation you've described. Merely because I'm somewhat sceptical of any instructor that recommends kicking hard/pony club kicks as a solution to a horse that is clearly struggling on one rein and then thinks spurs should be added into the mix. Spurs should be used to refine your aids, not as a quick fix. In your situation I'd be worried that if you don't address the root cause you may end up with a horse that is equally dead to the leg in spurs and then where do you go?

It is unclear from your posts whether the horse is yours, or just one you ride for lessons, but if you do have the luxury of trying a different instructor and getting a physio/saddler out to just check everything over that's the route I would take.


----------



## JillA (17 October 2017)

The thing is you have to use spurs with a certain amount of finesse, only when the horse fails to respond to your leg aid do you clearly and concisely bring the tip of the spur into use. They are not intended to be the next stage of a pony club kick, and from the OPs post it really doesn't sound as though she has the finesse to use them as opposed to abusing them. 
I always used to wear them to use them when needed, but my current horse is so wide and my legs so short I can't keep them away from the spring of his ribs. A bit like a lot of gadgets - if you can use them properly you are probably good enough to only need them very rarely.


----------



## J_sarahd (17 October 2017)

Completely regretting posting this now. I posted for information on the best spurs to use and how to use them. Whilst I definitely appreciate the advice (such as lunge him and get his back etc checked), I do not appreciate people telling me that I need to work on my own position before I use spurs when they haven't seen me right. My instructor is a very good instructor and she would not allow me to wear spurs if she doesn't think my position is good enough or if I'm not a good enough rider. The only reason that spurs is even an option is because we both need confidence and to build up our left canter and we can't do that if he ignores all of my aids (ranging from subtle to yes, pony club kicking). But I only pony club kick him when he's ignored everything else. He does go into canter on the left rein, eventually. My instructor's thinking is if we find a way to get him sharper off the leg to begin with then we can work on the canter and get him more balanced and me more confident and then take the spurs away. In terms of a lunge lesson, taking away that focus on controlling the horse is not going to solve my problem. Plus, Max finds small circles in canter really difficult and rushes them anyway (we are working on that on the right rein and will work on it more when we actually establish consistent canter). In walk and trot he is absolutely perfect on both reins and we do do lots of transitions and serpentines and circles. I share Max and his owner is completely comfortable and fine with me wearing spurs on him. I would normally carry a whip in this situation, but like I said, he either completely ignores it or he just broncs. He struggles with left canter when working nicely with others too, so it's not just my riding (although I've been told I am a good rider)


----------



## tallyho! (17 October 2017)

You've had some great instructors here giving you the same advice based on your description, but, never mind.

All the best with the spurs.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2017)

J_sarahd said:



			Completely regretting posting this now. I posted for information on the best spurs to use and how to use them. Whilst I definitely appreciate the advice (such as lunge him and get his back etc checked), I do not appreciate people telling me that I need to work on my own position before I use spurs when they haven't seen me right. My instructor is a very good instructor and she would not allow me to wear spurs if she doesn't think my position is good enough or if I'm not a good enough rider. The only reason that spurs is even an option is because we both need confidence and to build up our left canter and we can't do that if he ignores all of my aids (ranging from subtle to yes, pony club kicking). But I only pony club kick him when he's ignored everything else. He does go into canter on the left rein, eventually. My instructor's thinking is if we find a way to get him sharper off the leg to begin with then we can work on the canter and get him more balanced and me more confident and then take the spurs away. In terms of a lunge lesson, taking away that focus on controlling the horse is not going to solve my problem. Plus, Max finds small circles in canter really difficult and rushes them anyway (we are working on that on the right rein and will work on it more when we actually establish consistent canter). In walk and trot he is absolutely perfect on both reins and we do do lots of transitions and serpentines and circles. I share Max and his owner is completely comfortable and fine with me wearing spurs on him. I would normally carry a whip in this situation, but like I said, he either completely ignores it or he just broncs. He struggles with left canter when working nicely with others too, so it's not just my riding (although I've been told I am a good rider)
		
Click to expand...

So why didn't you just ask your instructor which spurs you should get and how you should use them?


----------



## BBP (18 October 2017)

I&#8217;m curious what you will do if he doesn&#8217;t instantly pop into canter once you have spurs on? Pony club kick with them? I do appreciate the frustration with not being able to get the canter but even if your riding and position are faultless there are so many possible reasons behind it that you may be forcing under the carpet by using spurs. And it&#8217;s not always as simple as a quick back check either. As I&#8217;m sure you know, horses, like people, are massively complex biological systems full of ligaments and muscles and nerves etc. All it takes is for one of them to be out of whack and the system falls apart. In my own example, I have a disc problem, damage to my central nervous system and chronic abdominal pain. Outwardly I look fine and I enjoy Krav Maga self defence classes, pole acrobatics and horse riding because they are fun for me, I&#8217;m full of adrenaline (like your horse when jumping) but try to get me to do some really simple movements like touching my toes when I&#8217;m not high on adrenaline and I would really struggle. You could push me into touching my toes but it won&#8217;t fix my problem it will just make me feel sore and resentful. If your horse is usually very genuine and it&#8217;s just a canter lead thatsthe issue, I would be questioning the value of spurs to achieve it. My horses reluctance to canter turned out (after years of not understanding it, and yes being told by my instructor at the time to use spurs, which I did and regretted later) to be saddle related, despite having had it checked repeatedly. 

I think there is lots of good advice here, you may take some and leave some but please don&#8217;t regret posting, even if you don&#8217;t think the answers apply to you they might be handy for someone else. Good luck with your riding.


----------



## frankster (19 October 2017)

Don't regret posting, the wealth of experience on these forums is quite astounding and I have felt pretty humbled by the kind advice I've been given on here. It is easy to misunderstand situations from posts but take it with a pinch of salt and move on.

Would you be wiling to try a different trainer, perhaps someone who has good rehab experience? I noted that your chap has difficulty cantering a small circle, without knowing how small you mean this could be indicative of a physical or training issue. What level are you working at/aiming for?


----------



## JFTDWS (19 October 2017)

I often use spurs, I absolutely think they have their place in training some horses.  This isn't one of them.  Spurs are a refinement - for clarification of lateral work, for subtle changes in positioning and aids.  They aren't there to bully a horse into doing something he is clearly telling you he finds difficult.  If the horse can't do what you want, you need to investigate why that is - physically or in terms of his training and way of going.  It's actually worse that he struggles with other riders - that means it's much more likely he has a problem and isn't being lazy or ignorant.  You'd be doing him a great service to put your ego aside and consider that with fresh eyes, and ideally, a second opinion from another instructor.


----------



## J_sarahd (20 October 2017)

I just thought I'd update you all. I used spurs on Max the other night and they worked in the way that my instructor wanted them to (he was more off the leg), but I rode like a sack of poo and Max ended up bolting several times. I've seen another instructor and she basically just told me to bully him with a whip (which, again, he just ended up running away and broncing). I'm getting his saddle checked on 4th and I'm lunging him this weekend sans rider. 

I know some of you will be like 'told you so', but I think I am very stubborn person that I need to recognise it for myself - if that makes sense. I do thank you all for your advice.


----------



## GirlFriday (20 October 2017)

OP, I think it is really brave of you to come back on this thread with such an honest and frank update. More importantly, well done on recognising this for your horse's benefit.

The teaching you describe, and fact that other people are riding your horse(?), sounds to me as though he might be on working livery at a riding school? Personally I've found the nature of teaching at RSs is occasionally very much more like what your instructors are saying than would happen with the freelance trainers I've met. I don't know if you are on a RS but I would seriously consider asking around (perhaps a thread on whatever regional board on here would be near you?) for recommendations from private horse owners. I'm not saying it will always be the case but the sensitivity to individual horse and rider combo and also the expectations of the horse (that it isn't a robot!) can _sometimes_ be much more horse-friendly with a non RS instructor.

Good luck


----------



## J_sarahd (20 October 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			OP, I think it is really brave of you to come back on this thread with such an honest and frank update. More importantly, well done on recognising this for your horse's benefit.

The teaching you describe, and fact that other people are riding your horse(?), sounds to me as though he might be on working livery at a riding school? Personally I've found the nature of teaching at RSs is occasionally very much more like what your instructors are saying than would happen with the freelance trainers I've met. I don't know if you are on a RS but I would seriously consider asking around (perhaps a thread on whatever regional board on here would be near you?) for recommendations from private horse owners. I'm not saying it will always be the case but the sensitivity to individual horse and rider combo and also the expectations of the horse (that it isn't a robot!) can _sometimes_ be much more horse-friendly with a non RS instructor.

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I may be stubborn but I can admit to my mistakes haha

I share Max so he's ridden by me and his original owner. He's had a serious amount of sharers in the past and there's one girl who comes every so often and rides him just to be around horses. The riding instructor that recommended the spurs is a pony club instructor. I'm not sure if this is _why_ she's a bit more under the category of 'bully your horse to do it' or not? My favourite ever instructor has moved slightly too far away so I am struggling to find that relationship again and an instructor that respects us both but will push us!


----------



## JFTDWS (20 October 2017)

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you - hopefully it will be easily resolved with a saddle adjustment or a new training style (you'll know more when you see him without a rider at least).  Not all PC instructors are pully-kicky style, but there is certainly a stereotype for a reason in my experience...


----------



## Mike007 (22 October 2017)

Notimetoride said:



			Im going to go against every single response so far (I think - ive not read every one in detail) and say that spurs do indeed have their place.  One of my trainers is a List 1 judge and GP dressage rider and she said I need spurs.  My previous trainer (Inter 1 rider) also said the same.   Each situation is different, but Im sure your instructor knows what they are talking about.   I cannot abide seeing them used in the wrong hands (some people seem to think they look 'cool') , but in the right hands, used correctly, and are v useful.    I dont always use them, but I do use them fairly often.    Word of warning, the plastic roller ball spurs fall apart.  It happened to me whilst I was riding and I didnt know.  The ball fell off, leaving me with a sharp spike.   Poor poor pony.   Ill never touch them again.   Start with some short, very blunt rounded end ones, under the watchful eye of your instructor.    Though ideally could do with getting the horse more responsive without the spurs though.  Its more in the head - the horse needs to be thinking forwards and active.     Now going to hide behind the sofa and await the backlash . . . . .
		
Click to expand...

Notimetoride dives behind sofa only to find mike and Bob notacob already hiding there. The OP has already stated that the instructor is confident about the op,s leg control. It is the instructors opinion that it is worth a try. Spurs used correctly are not a form of punishment .They merely give a clear and distinct leg aid signal which even the most leg dead horse can recognise as a command  . Bob the notacob (batshit crazy Irish draught)also is entirely happy with spurs,yet I do not carry any form of schooling whip because of his fiery temperament and tendency to overreact. I think he actualy likes the clear signal that spurs give.


----------



## tallyho! (23 October 2017)

Mike007 said:



			Notimetoride dives behind sofa only to find mike and Bob notacob already hiding there. The OP has already stated that the instructor is confident about the op,s leg control. It is the instructors opinion that it is worth a try. Spurs used correctly are not a form of punishment .They merely give a clear and distinct leg aid signal which even the most leg dead horse can recognise as a command  . Bob the notacob (batshit crazy Irish draught)also is entirely happy with spurs,yet I do not carry any form of schooling whip because of his fiery temperament and tendency to overreact. I think he actualy likes the clear signal that spurs give.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you both read the updates, you'll see that the rest us predicted what might happen.... which it did we are all concerned to read.

Whilst you both and Bob the notacob are all correct in the fact you use it in the "right" circumstance... this was not that circumstance.


----------



## LadySam (23 October 2017)

I'm in complete agreement with everything JillA and JFTD have said so far.  Spurs are for precision aids, not a jab in the guts.

We get this problem with the ex-racers - they're often much weaker on the left.  Something that we do to help them with this is placing a pole on the ground.  Just a single, slightly thicker than usual pole in the school.  Whether on the lunge or being ridden, we find that having to navigate the pole when striking off into canter helps them strike off on the right leg and helps you get the message across to the horse of what you want from them.  Such a simple thing to do, could be worth a try.


----------



## JillA (23 October 2017)

Oh I'd forgotten the pole one LadySam - I used to use one on blocks, works really well. And sometimes opening the inside shoulder by turning the head slightly to the outside can help too, too much inside bend cramps the shoulder and inhibits it as a lead


----------



## J_sarahd (23 October 2017)

I have yet another update on this whole situation. I've completely scrapped the idea of spurs, and will be telling my instructor this on Thursday, as he's just running away from them and I ride like a bag of poop in them. I lunged him yesterday and he cantered on both reins absolutely perfectly (we had a bit of a bucking fit first time, but I'm putting that down to excitement as he was fine every other time). I noticed saddle issues (but we are getting him fitted on 4th as previously mentioned). So I'm not sure if they're what is causing it? Surely if they were he'd be bad on both reins? 

Now that spurs are a complete no go (I apologise to everyone I ignored who told me this in the first place), I'm wondering what to do now. The pole idea would be good, but he really rushes at poles so I'm not quite sure if that'd be ideal! That's our next issue to tackle, once we've got this bloody canter sorted.


----------



## tallyho! (23 October 2017)

Hi J_sarahd, re: saddle, no not necessarily will it be even. All horses are asymmetrical (as we are) so it makes sense for it sometimes to have an effect only on one rein. It can be both as well of course. Glad it's being checked. I had a mare who bucked in canter and it was the saddle. It was like she breathed a sigh of relief when the new one was fitted and cantered beautifully from then on (if only everything else was that simple )... it's a process of elimination until you crack it 

Try the poles but JillA is right about the balance too, perhaps once the saddle is comfy, help the canter by setting her up for it better for it on the "bad" side.


----------



## J_sarahd (23 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Hi J_sarahd, re: saddle, no not necessarily will it be even. All horses are asymmetrical (as we are) so it makes sense for it sometimes to have an effect only on one rein. It can be both as well of course. Glad it's being checked. I had a mare who bucked in canter and it was the saddle. It was like she breathed a sigh of relief when the new one was fitted and cantered beautifully from then on (if only everything else was that simple )... it's a process of elimination until you crack it 

Try the poles but JillA is right about the balance too, perhaps once the saddle is comfy, help the canter by setting her up for it better for it on the "bad" side.
		
Click to expand...

My instructor said "it can't possibly be the saddle or he wouldn't canter on either rein" - thanks for clearing it up!! I thought there may have been a chance his ill-fitting saddle was a problem (especially as he is hard to canter for everybody), but thought said instructor must know better than me so disregarded it! 

Definitely thinking of getting a new instructor now - it's just annoying because said instructor has known Max for years (plus she's only £10!)


----------



## JFTDWS (23 October 2017)

I've never known a horse show signs of discomfort with their saddle equally on both reins - it's far more common to see issues on one side first - whether due to their asymmetry, or rider asymmetry, or occasionally asymmetry of the saddle itself.

There are lots of techniques for getting horses to canter on their "weak" leg - counter flexion (bending the neck to the outside) is one, as is the pole exercise.  You can ask for leg yield into the corner before asking for the strike off - this works for some.  Some horses strike off more easily from walk than trot, some find it easier on a straight line, others on a circle.  There's a lot of trial and error involved, but having a really good instructor to watch and make suggestions is invaluable.


----------



## oldie48 (23 October 2017)

J_sarahd said:



			My instructor said "it can't possibly be the saddle or he wouldn't canter on either rein" - thanks for clearing it up!! I thought there may have been a chance his ill-fitting saddle was a problem (especially as he is hard to canter for everybody), but thought said instructor must know better than me so disregarded it! 

Definitely thinking of getting a new instructor now - it's just annoying because said instructor has known Max for years (plus she's only £10!)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to say this but no proper instructor would get out of bed for £10 I think you and your horse deserve someone better!


----------



## J_sarahd (24 October 2017)

oldie48 said:



			Sorry to say this but no proper instructor would get out of bed for £10 I think you and your horse deserve someone better!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's because she does the whole yard at the same time. But you're right, me and pony deserve somebody better who will actually look at his tanking/broncing/cantering on the wrong leg/refusing to canter as a problem that needs fixing, not an inconvenience!!


----------



## JillA (24 October 2017)

If you tell us where you are or post on the regional thread someone might be able to suggest a decent one


----------



## J_sarahd (24 October 2017)

JillA said:



			If you tell us where you are or post on the regional thread someone might be able to suggest a decent one
		
Click to expand...

I've posted in the East Midlands thread, but I'm Leicestershire/Nottinghamshire


----------



## SEL (24 October 2017)

J_sarahd said:



			I think it's because she does the whole yard at the same time. But you're right, me and pony deserve somebody better who will actually look at his tanking/broncing/cantering on the wrong leg/refusing to canter as a problem that needs fixing, not an inconvenience!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Plus if you are really struggling a good instructor will often pop on your horse to see what is going on underneath them. Then they get a much clearer picture of whether its a rider training issue, a horse training issue, a physical problem etc - and can adjust their lesson accordingly.


----------



## J_sarahd (24 October 2017)

SEL said:



			Absolutely! Plus if you are really struggling a good instructor will often pop on your horse to see what is going on underneath them. Then they get a much clearer picture of whether its a rider training issue, a horse training issue, a physical problem etc - and can adjust their lesson accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

That's definitely what we need. Time to go on an instructor-hunt!! I feel really stupid for listening to her and whacking on a pair of spurs.


----------



## JillA (24 October 2017)

J_sarahd said:



			I feel really stupid for listening to her and whacking on a pair of spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Don't - you were acting on the advice you were given at the time. But you chose to evaluate that advice, get more information, test the theory and accept and learn from the fact that it didn't work. That's all any of us can do


----------

